# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Staaroperatie

## Betjevorst

Beste lezer,

Na mijn staaroperatie (nu drie weken geleden) heb ik constant een glinstering in mijn oog. Het is net of ik door een vochtdruppel kijk en dan glinstert en trilt mijn oog de hele dag. Vooral wanneer ik 's morgens opsta en in het daglicht of licht kijk. Het is net een trillende t.l. buis die aan het stuk gaan is. Is dit normaal en hoe lang gaat dit duren voordat het weg is? Gelukkig heb ik er 's avonds minder last van....met name als ik t.v. kijk.

met vriendelijke groet
Els van de Vorst

----------


## Betjevorst

> Beste lezer,
> 
> Na mijn staaroperatie (nu drie weken geleden) heb ik constant een glinstering in mijn oog. Het is net of ik door een vochtdruppel kijk en dan glinstert en trilt mijn oog de hele dag. Vooral wanneer ik 's morgens opsta en in het daglicht of licht kijk. Het is net een trillende t.l. buis die aan het stuk gaan is. Is dit normaal en hoe lang gaat dit duren voordat het weg is? Gelukkig heb ik er 's avonds minder last van....met name als ik t.v. kijk.
> 
> met vriendelijke groet
> Els van de Vorst


Graag antwoord op mijn vraag

----------


## Agnes574

Sorry,

Soms duurt het even voor de juiste persoon online is en je advies kan geven.

----------


## gpjbruyn

> Beste lezer,
> 
> Na mijn staaroperatie (nu drie weken geleden) heb ik constant een glinstering in mijn oog. Het is net of ik door een vochtdruppel kijk en dan glinstert en trilt mijn oog de hele dag. Vooral wanneer ik 's morgens opsta en in het daglicht of licht kijk. Het is net een trillende t.l. buis die aan het stuk gaan is. Is dit normaal en hoe lang gaat dit duren voordat het weg is? Gelukkig heb ik er 's avonds minder last van....met name als ik t.v. kijk.
> 
> met vriendelijke groet
> Els van de Vorst


Beste Els,
Ik ben gisteren naar het oogziekenhuis Rijswijk gegaan omdat de optien staar had geconstateerd.

Ik moet dus ook geopereed worden en kreeg een folder mee met daarin evt.complicaties.
Daar in word beschreven en ik citeer: het zg. cystoid macula oedeem, een vochtophoping in het netvlies die zich korte of langere tijd na de operatie kan voordoen. De behandeling hiervan bestaat uit speciale oogdruppels en soms injecties bij het oog. Ik hoop dat je hier wat mee kan doen of ga anders even terug naar de oogarts. sucses, Gerard

----------

